# Dover, PA Craigslist, 2 female GSDs FREE



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

<span style="color: #CC0000">*I feel so sorry for these girls! They are so neglected emotionally! The owner says all they care about is getting fed & their poop scooped!* </span>

http://york.craigslist.org/pet/1200783986.html


2 female german shepherds free (dover,pa)
Reply to:[email protected] 
Date: 2009-06-01, 10:28PM EDT


we have 2 females roughly about 3-4years old. they are outside dogs. we are looking for a home for them as we are currently selling our home. they don't require much attention. we do want them to stay together. we are offering a kennel with them as well as a double dog box. we just wanna see them get a good home and live a good life. they are both very sweet, and good with people and children. they are very comfortable being in a fenced area, it's like it's a security for them. they do get upset when removed from their kennel. so basically if you have an area that they can run and be fenced in, all they care about is getting their poop scooped and getting fed. they really don't require alot, they are quite happy having each other and receiving the freedom that they get. if you wish to know a little more or are interested please feel free to contact me. i will answer any questions to the best that i can thanks.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh my God this is so sad







I wonder if they would release them to a rescue. I am sure thats all they do for these poor dogs, fed them and scoop poop. Another dumb owner!!!!!!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I actually think this is the same person that posted the CL ad I copied last week except they also had a 10 month old male then too. Hopefully he found a good home!

I just don't understand why some people get dogs. Those girls look so sweet ~ I bet with the proper forever homes they would love to be inside dogs.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1086248


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is so sad. Poor neglected girls. It looks like all they have is each other for company and comfort. I sure hope that they go to a good home. But offering them both for free is taking a huge chance with their safety.









You can tell that they want to be with their owner by the way they're coming up to the fence with ears back and sweet expressions. I just don't get people. Why get a dog if you're just going to throw them out in the back yard and only take care of their most basic, basic needs.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

UGH! Poor sweetys.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

It says "they don't require much attention." How sad.







I hope they get a new home soon.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I would like to kick the owner in the a$$


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There is also someone in PA looking for a GSD that would not be a good home to end up in.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Such ignorance


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

They're still on Craigslist. They're awfully cute. I hope someone can help them so they don't end up in the wrong hands.


----------

